# Golden Retriever National Specialty Results



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

OPEN

1) Burn's Golden Phoenix MH*** -- Burns
2) FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah -- Cleveland
***QUALIFIES FOR NATIONAL OPEN***
3) Lacross Max Q Jake*** -- Whiteley & Gassner
4) AFC Ida Red's Uncloudy Day -- Pickering 
RJ) Emberain Semper Case of Red*** -- Herskowitz

I don't have complete list of JAMs but I believe the Ducross' JAMed with Splashdown Arriba Reba & I think Lanier Fogg JAMed with both of his dogs.

Note, 3rd place dog is a son of 2nd place dog. Congratulations everyone!


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

WAHOOO!! I do believe that'll make it an AFC for Phoenix!!

And Congratulations!! to Connie and Eli!!! 


Anyone have any pictures ??


Thanks for posting this Melanie.. just got off GRCA's sight.. no info there yet..

Best of luck to everyone in the Am!!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Also should qualify Eli for 06 Nat Amat, unless he already was.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Bente said:


> WAHOOO!! I do believe that'll make it an AFC for Phoenix!!


Nope.  He already has 5 points from his Amateur win at the Ohio National Specialty. A maxium of 5 is allowed to count towards a title.

Bob, you're absolutely right about that qualifying Eli for both Nationals!


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

phooey :?


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Open:
Rjam: Emberain Semper Case of Red/Herskowitz
Jams: Ida Red's Atlanta Challenge MH/Fogg
Ajax the Greater of McLean/Fogg
Splashdown Arriba Reba/Ducross
AFC TNT's Explosion UD/Gunn

Amateur-57 called back for land blind 
Qual-12 called back for water marks
Derby-14 called back for last series

Phoenix/Bev Burns has used up the 5 specialty points, needs more all-breed points (1 1/2 I think) for AFC


----------



## perrycox (May 6, 2004)

I believe that makes 9.5 poiunts for Jake with a win...he inches closer. Congrats to all who placed and to all who ran.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

stevelow said:


> Derby-14 called back for last series


Steve,

I heard they only ran two series in the Derby today? But then again, it was a cell phone call from a group of giddy Golden people obviously indulging in libations so I could have heard wrong. :roll: :lol:


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Melanie, you are probably right. I was at Amateur all day and assumed they had run 3.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

> 2) FC AFC OTCH Topbrass Ascending Elijah -- Cleveland
> ***QUALIFIES FOR NATIONAL OPEN***


Yesssssssssssss! Very good news!!

We love Eli!

Congratulations to Connie, Brian and Judy!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

*Yeah!*

Wow!
Phoenix won the Open and Connie aand Eli qualified for the Nationals!!
I am assuming Connie was the one who ran Eli?
And Whistler and Phoenix turn 9 this Saturday-guess there will be no retirement parties in the South this year!!
HMMM I hear sick days calling my name in November...


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Got in Late last night!!! Way to go Bev and Connie! I had a wonderful time. It was nice to see everyone!!!!

M.Katy


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*Jake II*

Congratulations, Jake!!


----------



## Dan Blevins (Sep 19, 2003)

*Good Job Andy, John and Lanier*

Congrats to all of you on the good work in the Open. See what you can do know in the Am

Dan


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> 3) Lacross Max Q Jake*** -- Whiteley & Gassner


Doesn't that give Jake the point he needed for his AFC? Or was that just to get to the National Am last year?


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

Golddogs said:


> > 3) Lacross Max Q Jake*** -- Whiteley & Gassner
> 
> 
> Doesn't that give Jake the point he needed for his AFC? Or was that just to get to the National Am last year?


That was the National Amateur. He's up to 7 points now.


----------



## Julie R. (Jan 13, 2003)

Any derby results? Maybe wutadog can post them :wink: 

Seems like there are a lot of nice young goldens owned by RTFs, would love to hear how they did.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2005)

AMATEUR

1) FTCH AFTCH Firemark's Push Comes to Shove - Ducross    
2) Topbrass Rugby's Redtail MH**- Phillips
3) Lanier Fogg - don't know with which dog
4) Real Gold Wraith Hi-Ki Diva*** - Staszko
RJ) Lacross Max Q Jake*** - Whiteley & Gassner

Sorry, don't have JAMs yet.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

A HUGE Congratulations to Carey and Hawk for their 2nd place finish in the Amateur!! This was the first AM they had run - and it seems they ran it in style!!!!!!!  

Andy


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Congrats to Val & Mike w/ Push!!

Woooohooooooooo!!!!!!!!! Carey & Hawk. Local folks done good!! Won't find nicer people than Carey & his wife.

Nick & Diva are also New Englanders.  

Andy-you do a great job with Jake. Helluva dog!!

Am hoping that it was AJ that Lanier placed with. 

Anybody have Jams?

M


----------



## Creek Retrievers (Jul 1, 2005)

Congratulations to Nick and Diva! I own a sister to Diva and just love her to pieces.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

*"Push"*

My favorite "boy" since Ambertrail put his puppy picture on their site! Most sincere CONGRATULATIONS!!! 

Carey and "Hawk" are a first class act...all the way!!! Celebrate all the way home to Maine!!....there will be celebrating here for sure!!


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

Go Push!!
Congrats to Mike and Val and Melanie!!


----------



## Ted Hilfiker (Jan 3, 2003)

Push, you rascal 8) 8) ...........oh, yeah. 

'grats to ya, Mike, Val and the gang....

Ted


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

Amateur:
Lanier's 3rd was on Ajax
Jam - Kuventre Daddy Let Me Drive/Long
Jam - Trifecta's This Spudz For You/Mondrosh
Jam - TNT's Stanley Steamer/Gunn
Jam - Timberline's Buckin' Bronco/Bailey
Jam - Burns' Golden Phoenix/Burns
Jam - Ida Red's Atalanta Challenge/Fogg
Jam - AFC Ida Red's Uncloudy Day/Pickering
Jam - Morningstar of Edinburgh/Pastor

Qual:

1st - KC's Maximum Sentence/Roger Fuller
2nd - Nancy Miner (I don't know which dog)
3rd - OTCH High Times Belvederes Duck Soup UDX MH/Bridget Carlsen (This is last year's top all-breed obedience dog)
4th and Jams - Don't know


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

Thanks so much for the update and a BIG CONGRATULATIONS to all !!  

..


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

Thanks for the update Steve (Hope to see you & the Missus down the road when the new pup needs a few Hey Hey Heys!!  )

Yea!!! It was Ajax w/ the placement in the Am (& a Jam in the Open!!). I bet everybody knows the story, but he is a $175 dog w/ no titles in his pedigree & Lanier's first retriever trained for hunt tests initially. He's a big love & he holds his own-all heart.

M


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

What's up with the coverage of the FT on the GRCA web site? No daily callbacks, no description of the tests, and no definitive results. I'd guess that anyone who had Derby results or Qual jams would post them, right?


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

*ft*



Goldenboy said:


> What's up with the coverage of the FT on the GRCA web site? No daily callbacks, no description of the tests, and no definitive results.


I think they are kind of busy running the Event. And by the way they did a great job. Thanks Megan Baker, who made it happen, Tom Lehr, Jim Drager, And Strathern, the Colemns, Elizabeth Wilson and all the folks that I don't know about that worked.

Ann I hope your voice has returned.[/quote]


----------



## bjlokey (Jun 10, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> OPEN
> 4) AFC Ida Red's Uncloudy Day -- Pickering


This qualifies Jim and Sunshine for the National also.

Congrats to all


----------



## Miriam Wade (Apr 24, 2003)

*Re: ft*



bjlokey said:


> Goldenboy said:
> 
> 
> > What's up with the coverage of the FT on the GRCA web site? No daily callbacks, no description of the tests, and no definitive results.
> ...


[/quote]

I was only a spectator at the FT, but kudos to everyone involved. I only saw Open, but it ran so smoothly. Bird boys & gunners were awesome. Only a couple no-birds. Katie Gutermuth was the perfect person to have as the Marshall.

Kudos also to Tom and Megan for organizing the hunt test. Audrey and her husband (forgot his name, but he could do standup comedy) were also great to have as Marshalls-organized and friendly-big plus!! Kate says thank you for allowing her to be pick up dog in the 2nd series & test dog in the third.

Workers party at Tom & Megan's Saturday night was a great time. LOTS of wine :wink: 

I know I'm overtaking the thread, but I wanted to thank Carol Lewis profusely for letting Kate run test dog on land & water in the WCX. She really didn't need to, but it was a joy to let her get those big ol' rooster pheasants!!

Ok-I'm done! :roll: 

M


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

> Goldenboy wrote:
> What's up with the coverage of the FT on the GRCA web site? No daily callbacks, no description of the tests, and no definitive results.
> 
> 
> I think they are kind of busy running the Event. And by the way they did a great job. Thanks Megan Baker, who made it happen, Tom Lehr, Jim Drager, And Strathern, the Colemns, Elizabeth Wilson and all the folks that I don't know about that worked.


I wish to thank Megan, Tom and all of the volunteers that worked so hard to put on a nice event. I enjoyed meeting a lot of nice folks, and watching some very nice young dogs. Sorry I was unable to post results, but was pretty much working from dawn 'till dusk.
Funny....I didn't see Randy there :? 
Dave


----------



## D Osborn (Jul 19, 2004)

*derby results*

1st Rugs Rus Thunderdog Moman
2nd McClean's Lord of The Rings Lanier Fogg
3rd Ambertrail's Life of Riley Williams
4th Topbrass Caleb Cleveland

Way to go Connie and Caleb!! What a great National!!


http://www.pvgrc.org/national/RES_FT_Derby.pdf


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

*Re: derby results*



D Osborn said:


> 1st Rugs Rus Thunderdog Moman
> 2nd McClean's Lord of The Rings Lanier Fogg
> 3rd Ambertrail's Life of Riley Williams
> 4th Topbrass Caleb Cleveland
> ...


Thanks, Demi!

I had no doubt that Megan, Tom and PVGRC would do a good job. Just looking to catch up on news about friends, relatives and training partners who competed in the various stakes. 

Nice to see Carey and Hawk do so well in the Am.


----------



## Bente (Dec 3, 2004)

bjlokey said:


> Melanie Foster said:
> 
> 
> > OPEN
> ...



I noticed that Jim lost Peach in August. She must have been a heck of a dog. I wish him and Sunshine the best of luck at the National.

bp


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

> I noticed that Jim lost Peach in August. She must have been a heck of a dog. I wish him and Sunshine the best of luck at the National


She was indeed lost to us after a brave battle with C. She has produced several litters that are doing quit well in all disiplines. She was a pretty specail girl and I know Jim and Kathy miss her deeply. Thru his sadness he had a great week.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2005)

> Melanie Foster said:
> 
> 
> > OPEN
> ...


Not to rain on anyone's parade, but I don't think this is the case. If Sunshine had an Open win, I think we would have heard about it. :wink:


----------



## stevelow (May 13, 2004)

All FT results are now up at http://www.pvgrc.org/national/index1.htm


----------



## Carol Cassity (Aug 19, 2004)

HOORAY
Way to go Mike, Val and Pushy

Carol


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)

Melanie Foster said:


> stevelow said:
> 
> 
> > Derby-14 called back for last series
> ...


 :shock: :shock: :shock: ..................... 8)


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

How about someone with some spare time and a catalogue putting some of the Derby dogs in K-9 data? I noticed a couple of them aren't there. 
Congrats to all--sure wish I'd been able to attend....maybe next year.
Suzanne Burr


----------



## Andy (Apr 20, 2004)

*Re: derby results*



D Osborn said:


> 2nd McClean's Lord of The Rings Lanier Fogg
> http://www.pvgrc.org/national/RES_FT_Derby.pdf


  
This was Zeus's first Derby and he ran a great trial. Zeus is out of Gayle and Lanier's Dash (JAM'd Open and Am) and Ajax (Am 3rd and Open JAM). 
AW


----------



## Guest (Sep 30, 2005)

Andy,

Now that you're home we can say BIG CONGRAULATIONS to you and John on your Open 3rd and RJ in the Amateur!    

(And thanks for the calls rubbing in how much fun I was missing. :twisted: )


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Melanie

We really had no fun at all. We just made the best of a bad situation. How much fun is it with Bait a a kegger party? Or watching the kitchen keep bringing out more and more food (the clams were sure good)?

Having to endure Lanier "helping" Terry Thornton with some "personal handling" issues cost Terry a $400 wine bill I think. I hope the advice was worth it. :shock: 

Training with Becky, Steve Low, Steve Amrein, Gayle, Andy, Jeff Buikema and Miriam was pure torture. We had an awful time. ( I just hope they appreciate my training "help" and "serious focus") 

These folks don't know how to have a good time.......and Goldens (like Jake) can't do big tests, or hit the water like a rocket. _Right_

Seriously, it was nice to meet so many great people. Bev Burns, The DuCrosses, Gunns, and of course everyone in our "platinum" training group.

Melanie please send us your resume' for the 2006 training group. We'll have to give you a personality profile to see if you "fit in". 

What do you guys think?

Always serious regards

John


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> What do you guys think?
> 
> Always serious regards
> 
> John


Who handled Jake? It surely wasn't John, was it? Seeing how he placed in the open and was RJ in the Am.


----------



## John Gassner (Sep 11, 2003)

Doug Main said:


> John Gassner said:
> 
> 
> > What do you guys think?
> ...


He did Not come home with the blue (although he was VERY close in the Open). 

Doug, Please go easy on Andy. You know how sensative he is about this. And remember, we have BOTH judged your trial.

I just got to handle the handlers this week. It wasn't easy. Ask Becky, Miriam, and especially Terry.

John


----------



## Doug Main (Mar 26, 2003)

John Gassner said:


> Doug, Please go easy on Andy. You know how sensative he is about this. And remember, we have BOTH judged your trial.
> 
> *I just got to handle the handlers this week.* It wasn't easy. Ask Becky, Miriam, and especially Terry.
> 
> John


That's what I should have guessed . . . seeing that Jake finished both. :lol: 

BTW I thought Andy did a great job judging our trial! :wink:


----------



## weebegoldens (Jan 25, 2005)

*THANK YOU to Helpers.*

We would like to personally thank each and every PVGRC member who helped make the field events a success. Tom went to bed and woke up each day worrying that we did not have enough help. Each day *club members*, *Rescue workers* or *out of town contestants stepped up to fill the holes*. Many of the club members as You know were also helping somewhere else. Many came as a pleasant surprise as they were not on my list of workers. Please pass on a big THANK-YOU to all who helped !!!!


Megan Baker & Tom Lehr


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

*golden specialty*

Megan and Tom -
A HUGE THANK YOU for putting on the whole thing!
Becky and Hoss


----------

